# (gelöst) Radeon Mobility X1400 - blank screen

## uhai

Hallo,

noch ein Problem mit meinem neuen 64bit Intel Duo Core2 mit Radeon Mobility X1400:

Nach X wird der Bildschirm schwarz und bleibt es auch...

Vorgegangen bin ich nach Handbuch & Konfigurationsanleitung für Xorg. Seltsamerweise waren die Konfigurationstools nach emerge xorg-server nicht aufrufbar (bash: file not found).

Eine (offenbar nur halbwegs) lauffähige xorg.conf habe ich:

```
tuxilo ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt

Section "ServerLayout"               

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection                                       

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"   

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"  

        Load  "dbe"   

        Load  "dri"   

EndSection            

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"    

EndSection                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev" 

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"  

EndSection                                    

Section "Monitor"

        DisplaySize       330   210     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"             

        VendorName   "QDS"                  

        ModelName    "4b"                   

EndSection                                  

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"             

        ### [arg]: arg optional                                      

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]            

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>                

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>                

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>                

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"            # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>                

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>                

        #Option     "PCIAPERSize"               # <i>                

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]            

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]            

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>             

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>                

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>                

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>                

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>                

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>                

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>                

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>              

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>              

        #Option     "ScalerWidth"               # <i>                

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]            

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               # <str>              

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ConnectorTable"            # <str>              

        #Option     "DefaultConnectorTable"     # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DefaultTMDSPLL"            # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "TVDACLoadDetect"           # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ForceTVOut"                # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>              

        #Option     "IgnoreLidStatus"           # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "DefaultTVDACAdj"           # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "Int10"                     # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "EXAVSync"                  # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "ATOMTVOut"                 # [<bool>]           

        #Option     "R4xxATOM"                  # [<bool>]           

        Identifier  "Card0"                                          

        Driver      "radeon"                                         

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"                           

        BoardName   "Radeon Mobility X1400"                          

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"                                      

EndSection                                                           

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"  

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "NoMTRR"  

        SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection         

        SubSection "Display"  

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Das ist die Xorg.0.log:

[code]tuxilo ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/tuxilo:0       

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 23 00:00:10 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                                    

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                       

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                         

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                             

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                               

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                          

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 23 01:31:32 2009                           

(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt"                                               

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"                                                           

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                                

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"                                                                    

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                                 

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"                                                              

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                              

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                            

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(**) FontPath set to:                                                                          

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0                        

(II) Module ABI versions:                       

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4             

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                 

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0               

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0            

(II) Loader running on linux                    

(--) using VT number 7                          

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:1734:10b0 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072        

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)                      

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                                          

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                   

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                    

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                    

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                              

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.  

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.  

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                                              

(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.  

(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file. 

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                     

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                             

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                     

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                  

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                   

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                        

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                             

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                    

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                  

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                               

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                  

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                   

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                                    

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                     

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                   

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                           

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                                     

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                         

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so                                    

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                            

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                             

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                       

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.1                                             

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                      

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                            

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:                                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),                     

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),                                            

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),                    

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,                     

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),                         

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),                                  

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),                                    

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),                                

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,                     

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,                             

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),                            

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),                   

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),                         

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),                                                    

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),                        

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),                                               

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),                      

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),                      

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),                                                       

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),                                                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),                      

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),                                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),                                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),                  

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),                          

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),                                                            

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),                                               

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),                                               

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),                                               

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),                                                 

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),                           

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),                         

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),                               

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),                                

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),                         

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),                                            

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),                       

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),                   

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),                       

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),                     

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                                

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                                

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),                                              

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                                 

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,                         

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,                                                

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),                                                     

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),                        

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),                                

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),                                   

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),                              

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),                                                     

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),                                                     

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),                                                  

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),                                              

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),                                             

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),                                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),                                              

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),                                                

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),                    

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),                                                   

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),                   

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),                                                      

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),                                                  

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),                    

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),                                                    

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),                     

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,                                   

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,                               

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,                         

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,                         

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,                                  

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,                       

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,                                     

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,                         

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,                              

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,                     

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,                   

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,                                     

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,                         

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,                            

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,                                  

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,                                       

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,                                        

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,                                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,                              

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                                  

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,                          

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,                            

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,                           

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,                              

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,                       

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,                                  

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,                  

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,                              

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,                  

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,                                  

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,                                         

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,                                         

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),                                

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,                           

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,                        

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),                                       

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,                                  

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,                     

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,                                

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,                                   

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),                                             

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,                                        

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],                             

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),                                

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,                               

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,                             

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,                     

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,                                   

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,                  

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,                              

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,                                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,                                        

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,                                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,                           

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,                             

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,                            

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,                                

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,                           

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,                                 

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,                       

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,                               

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,                                               

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,                              

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,                                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                                

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                            

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,                                     

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,                                         

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,                                   

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,                                

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                                

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                                 

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,                                 

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,                                 

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880                                                    

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                         

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                                     

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                    

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                    

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                            

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                    

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                 

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                 

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                    

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                   

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000b0100000                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000b0100000: size 64KB                                

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0                                                        

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)                       

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                    

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so                                              

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                             

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000                

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888                                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)                                               

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" (ChipID = 0x7145)                         

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000                                       

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected                                                             

(II) Loading sub module "int10"                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "int10"                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so                                              

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                             

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10                                                             

(**) RADEON(0): Option "Nomtrr"                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000                                              

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected                                                             

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom:                                                                 

        SubsystemVendorID: 0x1734 SubsystemID: 0x10b0                                          

        IOBaseAddress: 0x2000                                                                  

        Filename: BR20048.bin                                                                  

        BIOS Bootup Message:                                                                   

M54P BIOS 450e/350m                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x1000000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space  

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x1000000         

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 450000                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 350000                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000                

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0                      

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500                   

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000                    

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000                                          

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                      

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                           

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0                            

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                      

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                           

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9                                          

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0                            

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.                       

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)                      

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default                                       

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                    

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                                                                

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 350.000000                                   

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000                 

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:                                                                     

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 68900                                                         

HBlank: 128, HOverPlus: 21, HSyncWidth: 32                                                     

VBlank: 16, VOverPlus: 4, VSyncWidth: 4                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out                                                                

encoder: 0x15                                                                                  

encoder: 0xf                                                                                   

encoder: 0x13                                                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using monitor section Monitor0                                     

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section                                            

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.                                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:                                                                         

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                            

  Connector: LVDS                                                                              

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1                                                                         

  DDC reg: 0x198                                                                               

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:                                                                         

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                           

  Connector: DVI-I                                                                             

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1                                                                   

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1                                                                  

  DDC reg: 0x7e50                                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.          

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                             

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                         

finished output detect: 0                                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.         

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                            

Dac detection success                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                       

finished output detect: 1                                                                      

finished all detect                                                                            

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                         

(II) RADEON(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1280x800                                              

Dac detection success                                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected                                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800                                        

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                                 

(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm                                              

(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (98, 154)                                                           

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                 

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                             

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                         

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                         

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                               

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                      

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                          

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture                                            

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so                                                

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1                                             

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                             

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities                           

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support         

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                          

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                              

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                            

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                    

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                                

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                                 

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                                 

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                    

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                    

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                   

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0                                                  

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                    

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                           

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                           

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                         

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :                                                        

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000                                                

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000                                                

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers                                         

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)                                

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1280) to (1280,1282)                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6909                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1978000                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1fb8000                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART table at offset 0x7ff8000                          

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 92160 kb for textures at offset 0x25f8000                             

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                     

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                                          

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                                     

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                                          

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000Last edited by uhai on Sun Jan 03, 2010 3:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Unter Umständen hast du das gleiche Phänomen zu verstehen wie ich.

Seit dem letzten Update wird der X, wenn ich ihn pur starte einfach schwarz ohne Mauszeiger, statt wie früher diese "X-Kreuzungs-Linien plus X-Mauszeiger".

Wenn ich ein x-beliebiges Programm starte wird das Programm angezeigt, sowieso (endlich) der MAuszeiger.

Der Hintergrund selber bleibt schwarz.

----------

## uhai

Also emerge kdm und .xsession anlegen mit "exec startkde"?

Und ich hätte nichts übersehen - evdev, hal, xorg-server, Kernel....

Hast Du den mit X -configure oder xorgconfigure arbeiten können?

uhai

<EDIT> Ich muss doch etwas übersehen haben, denn es funktioniert noch nicht... Vielleicht ist meine Fehlermweldung doch etwas anderes?</EDIT>

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

deine im ersten Beitrag genannte Xor.0.log , ist die so wirklich komplett?

wenn ja:

dann fehlen dir vermutlich die Eingabegeräte (Mouse Keyboard)

hast du evtl. nur

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

gesetzt?

wenn ja,

nimm den Eintrag raus, oder füge "evdev" mit hinzu (würde beides aufs gleiche hinauslaufen)

gefolgt von einem "emerge -avuDN world"

Eine xorg.conf solltest du bei Verwendung des Open Source Grafik Treibers und der Nutzung von "hal" nicht benötigen!

sichere eine vorhandene erst mal weg!

BTW

wenn du dir ein KDE Desktop installieren möchtest, da ist das alleinige mergen von kdm nicht das Optimum....  :Wink: 

ich würde da wenigstens "kdebase-meta" empfehlen.

Schöne Feiertage!

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> deine im ersten Beitrag genannte Xor.0.log , ist die so wirklich komplett?
> 
> wenn ja:
> ...

 

In meiner xorg.conf.alt sind die InputDevices so definiert:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"   

EndSection                     

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#       Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection                                    

```

Gestartet wird die mit X -config xorg.conf.alt - so stört es nciht, wenn sich xorg aufhängt....

Also evdev "pur" ohne mouse oder keyboard - ich denke das geht so. In der make.conf habe ich INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" stehen - ebenfalls ohne mouse & keyboard. Ich denke, mouse & keyboard sind als "fallback" f

gedacht und nicht erforderlich, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> BTW
> 
> wenn du dir ein KDE Desktop installieren möchtest, da ist das alleinige mergen von kdm nicht das Optimum.... 
> 
> ich würde da wenigstens "kdebase-meta" empfehlen.
> ...

 

Schleppt kdm nicht noch etwas mit? Aber im Ernst, ich gehe schon über das meta-Paket.

Gerade bin ich noch über lm_sensors gestolpert, aber nach einem unmask der 3.1 klappt das jetzt auch. startkde bemängelt bei mir das nicht gesetzte $DISPLAY. Wo wird die Variable denn gesetzt?

Starte ich mit startx erhalte ich diesen Fehler:

```
error setting MTRR (base=0xc0000000, size=0x08000000, type=1) Invalid argument ("")
```

Außerdem beschwert er sich, dass in der xinitrx twm, xclock, xterm & exec aufgerufen werden, die hier gar nicht installiert sind. Die .xsession scheint er gar nicht einzulesen...

Jenseits des Monitors Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und ruhige Feiertage...

uhai

----------

## uhai

Ich habe jetzt die kernel-settings nochmal geprüft, zu evdev auch noch mouse, keyboard und synaptics hinzugefügt und einen neuen Versuch unterneommen. Erfolglos.

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt:

```
tuxilo linux # startx                     

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.30524

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 23 00:00:10 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                                

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                     

                                                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                   

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                       

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                           

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                             

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                        

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 30 17:11:14 2009                         

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                         

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory                                                

encoder: 0x15                                                                                

encoder: 0xf                                                                                 

encoder: 0x13                                                                                

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                          

  Connector: LVDS                                                                            

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1                                                                       

  DDC reg: 0x198                                                                             

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                         

  Connector: DVI-I                                                                           

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1                                                                 

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1                                                                

  DDC reg: 0x7e50                                                                            

finished output detect: 0                                                                    

Dac detection success                                                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

finished output detect: 1                                                                    

finished all detect                                                                          

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                              

Dac detection success                                                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                               

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Mode 1280x800 - 1408 816 0                                                                   

freq: 68900000                                                                               

best_freq: 68900000                                                                          

best_feedback_div: 689                                                                       

best_ref_div: 18                                                                             

best_post_div: 15                                                                            

Set CRTC 0 PLL success                                                                       

Set CRTC Timing success                                                                      

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success                                                                  

Not using RMX                                                                                

scaler 0 setup success                                                                       

Set CRTC 0 Source success                                                                    

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success                                                             

Output digital setup success                                                                 

Output LCD1 enable success                                                                   

Enable CRTC 0 success                                                                        

Unblank CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet                                    

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

/root/.xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/root/.xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/root/.xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

/root/.xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/root/.xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

waiting for X server to shut down Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

error setting MTRR (base = 0xc0000000, size = 0x08000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Eine xorg.conf habe ich dafür nicht gesetzt. In der grub.conf ist mtrr so eingebaut:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 mtrr:4 root=/dev/sda3
```

Das habe ich von meinem Desktop so abgeschrieben... Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was das genau bedeutet.

Und das steht in Xorg.0.log:

```

tuxilo linux # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 23 00:00:10 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                                

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                     

                                                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                   

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                       

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                           

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                             

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                        

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 30 17:11:14 2009                         

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0                                                                     

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                    

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                          

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                              

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                            

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                         

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                 

(--) using VT number 7                                                                       

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:1734:10b0 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072    

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                         

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---                                                 

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                               

                Driver  "ati"                                                                

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                               

                Device  "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                       

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                              

                Driver  "vesa"                                                               

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                              

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                      

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                             

                Driver  "fbdev"                                                              

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                             

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                     

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "ServerLayout"                                                               

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"                                     

                Screen  "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                                       

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                                      

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                                     

        EndSection                                                                           

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---                                                   

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"                                                   

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)                                           

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                           

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".                         

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)                                          

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                          

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".                        

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)                                         

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                         

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".                       

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                            

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                        

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.       

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.      

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)          

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                              

(II) System resource ranges:                                                       

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                        

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                      

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                    

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                 

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                        

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                      

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                   

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                         

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                               

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                         

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                 

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                      

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                         

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                        

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "ati"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/ati_drv.so                           

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/radeon_drv.so                        

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/vesa_drv.so                          

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.1                                 

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/fbdev_drv.so                         

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
```

```
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:                                       

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),         

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),                                

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),        

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,         

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),                      

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),                        

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),                        

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,         

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,                 

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),                

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,      

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),       

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),                                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),          

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),              

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),                       

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),                                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),                                   

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),                                     

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),               

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),             

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),                   

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),             

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),                            

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),           

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),       

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),           

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),         

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,             

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,                                    

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),                       

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),                  

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),       

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),                            

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),                                          

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),         

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,             

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,             

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,                      

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,           

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,                         

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                        

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,             

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,                  

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,         

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,       

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,             

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,                

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,                  

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,              

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,                

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,               

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,                  

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,           

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,                      

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,      

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,      

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,                             

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,                             

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),                    

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,               

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,            

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),                           

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,         

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,                    

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,                       

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),                                 

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,                            

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],                 

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),                    

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,                   

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,                 

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,         

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,                       

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,      

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,                  

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,               

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,                 

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,                

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,               

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,           

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,                   

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,                                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,                           

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                    

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,      

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,                         

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,                             

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                    

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880                                        

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                          

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev                                          

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                             

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                         

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                        

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa                                     

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev                                    

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so                          

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory                                      

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                    

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                     

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                     

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                        

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                       

(II) RADEON(0): TOTO SAYS 00000000b0100000                                         

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x00000000b0100000: size 64KB                    

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0                                            

(II) RADEON(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section              

        "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                       

(==) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)           

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                        

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so                                  

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.1.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000    

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)                                   

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X1400" (ChipID = 0x7145)             

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x00000000c0000000                           

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected                                                 

(II) Loading sub module "int10"                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "int10"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so                                  

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000                                  

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS Rom:                                                     

        SubsystemVendorID: 0x1734 SubsystemID: 0x10b0                              

        IOBaseAddress: 0x2000                                                      

        Filename: BR20048.bin                                                      

        BIOS Bootup Message:                                                       

M54P BIOS 450e/350m   
```

[code:1:a778cb4ff7](II) RADEON(0): Framebuffer space used by Firmware (kb): 20

(II) RADEON(0): Start of VRAM area used by Firmware: 0x1000000

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS requests 20kB of VRAM scratch space  

(II) RADEON(0): AtomBIOS VRAM scratch base: 0x1000000         

(II) RADEON(0): Cannot get VRAM scratch space. Allocating in main memory instead

(II) RADEON(0): Default Engine Clock: 450000                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Default Memory Clock: 350000                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 1100000                

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Output: 0                      

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 13500                   

(II) RADEON(0): Minimum Pixel ClockPLL Frequency Input: 1000                    

(II) RADEON(0): Maximum Pixel Clock: 400000                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Reference Clock: 27000                                          

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                      

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                           

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0                            

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0                                      

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)                                           

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9                                          

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0                            

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.31.0

(==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled on r5xx and newer chips.                       

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=262144K (PCI BAR=262144K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)                      

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default                                       

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"                                                                

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in                                                    

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"                                                                

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_out_pll: 64800, max_out_pll: 110000, min_in_pll: 100, max_in_pll: 1350, xclk: 40000, sclk: 450.000000, mclk: 350.000000                               

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=64800 max=110000; xclk=40000               

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:                                                                   

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 68900                                                       

HBlank: 128, HOverPlus: 21, HSyncWidth: 32                                                   

VBlank: 16, VOverPlus: 4, VSyncWidth: 4                                                      

(II) RADEON(0): Skipping TV-Out                                                              

encoder: 0x15                                                                                

encoder: 0xf                                                                                 

encoder: 0x13                                                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section                                           

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "LVDS" initialized.                                                  

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 has no monitor section                                          

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DVI-0" initialized.                                                 

(II) RADEON(0): Port0:                                                                       

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                          

  Connector: LVDS                                                                            

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1                                                                       

  DDC reg: 0x198                                                                             

(II) RADEON(0): Port1:                                                                       

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                         

  Connector: DVI-I                                                                           

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1                                                                 

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1                                                                

  DDC reg: 0x7e50                                                                            

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.        

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "LVDS:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                           

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                       

finished output detect: 0                                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:E-EDID segment register" registered at address 0x60.       

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DVI-0:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.                          

Dac detection success                                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                      

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

finished output detect: 1                                                                    

finished all detect                                                                          

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Output: LVDS, Detected Monitor Type: 2                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Added native panel mode: 1280x800                                            

Dac detection success                                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Output: DVI-0, Detected Monitor Type: 0                                      

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS connected                                                        

(II) RADEON(0): Output DVI-0 disconnected                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800                                      

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                               

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (96, 96)                                                          

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                               

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                           

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                       

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                       

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                    

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                        

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture                                          

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"                                                                

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"                                                                       

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so                                              

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                   

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.2.1                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                           

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities                         

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.                                     

(!!) RADEON(0): MergedFB support has been removed and replaced with xrandr 1.2 support       

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"                                                                    

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/vesa_drv.so                                  

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"                                                                   

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//drivers/fbdev_drv.so                                 

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"                                                                 

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so                                  

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                        

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                            

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                          

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                  

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                              

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                              

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                              

        [4] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]                              

        [5] 0   0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]                               

        [6] 0   0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]                               

        [7] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                  

        [8] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                  

        [9] 0   0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]                                  

        [10] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]                                 

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit c0000000 0 0                                                

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :                                                      

(II) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000                                              

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xc7ffc000                                              

(II) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x003f0000                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default                                              

(II) RADEON(0): Using 32 MB GART aperture                                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer                                               

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers                                       

(II) RADEON(0): Using 29 MB for GART textures                                                

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)                              

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1280) to (1280,1282)                                   

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 6909                                

(II) RADEON(0): Will use front buffer at offset 0x0                                          

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x1978000                                     

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1fb8000                                    

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 32 kb for PCI GART table at offset 0x7ff8000                        

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 92160 kb for textures at offset 0x25f8000         [/code:Last edited by uhai on Wed Dec 30, 2009 7:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Uhai

 *Quote:*   

> /root/.xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found
> 
> /root/.xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found
> 
> /root/.xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found
> ...

 Anscheid gibst du den "startx" Befehl als root ab?

Falls ja, mache das doch bitte als User!

Zeige doch bitte auch mal die xinitrc deines Users

BTW

sind den diese Pakete "twm" und "xterm" überhaupt installiert? 

AFAIK möchtest du als Framebuffer "KMS" verwenden,

das klappt idR auch schon sehr gut, doch beachte das dann kein anderer Framebuffer Treiber dazwischen funken darf,

deaktiviere sie am besten alle im kernel 

```
Device Drivers  --->

Graphics support  --->

{*} Support for frame buffer devices  --->

Hier alles abschalten
```

----------

## uhai

Hallo Josef.95,

schön, dass noch jemand hier ist. Ich starte startx als root, user ist noch keiner angelegt. 

xterm, twm und xclock sind nicht installiert.

... Jetzt habe ich eine user, das klappt aber genausowenig:

```
uhai@tuxilo ~ $ startx               

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/uhai/.serverauth.30748

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/uhai/.Xauthority      

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/uhai/.Xauthority      

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 23 00:00:10 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                                

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                     

                                                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                   

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                       

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                           

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                             

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                        

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 30 19:00:06 2009                         

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                         

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory                                                

encoder: 0x15                                                                                

encoder: 0xf                                                                                 

encoder: 0x13                                                                                

  XRANDR name: LVDS                                                                          

  Connector: LVDS                                                                            

  LCD1: INTERNAL_LVTM1                                                                       

  DDC reg: 0x198                                                                             

  XRANDR name: DVI-0                                                                         

  Connector: DVI-I                                                                           

  CRT1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_DAC1                                                                 

  DFP1: INTERNAL_KLDSCP_TMDS1                                                                

  DDC reg: 0x7e50                                                                            

finished output detect: 0                                                                    

Dac detection success                                                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

finished output detect: 1                                                                    

finished all detect                                                                          

before xf86InitialConfiguration                                                              

Dac detection success                                                                        

Unhandled monitor type 0                                                                     

after xf86InitialConfiguration                                                               

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

Output LCD1 disable success                                                                  

Blank CRTC 0 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Mode 1280x800 - 1408 816 0                                                                   

freq: 68900000                                                                               

best_freq: 68900000                                                                          

best_feedback_div: 689                                                                       

best_ref_div: 18                                                                             

best_post_div: 15                                                                            

Set CRTC 0 PLL success                                                                       

Set CRTC Timing success                                                                      

Set CRTC 0 Overscan success                                                                  

Not using RMX                                                                                

scaler 0 setup success                                                                       

Set CRTC 0 Source success                                                                    

crtc 0 YUV disable setup success                                                             

Output digital setup success                                                                 

Output LCD1 enable success                                                                   

Enable CRTC 0 success                                                                        

Unblank CRTC 0 success                                                                       

Blank CRTC 1 success                                                                         

Disable CRTC 1 success                                                                       

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet                                    

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 58: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: xclock: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 61: xterm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 62: exec: xterm: not found

waiting for X server to shut down Output LCD1 disable success

Blank CRTC 0 success

Disable CRTC 0 success

Blank CRTC 1 success

Disable CRTC 1 success

Enable CRTC 0 success

Unblank CRTC 0 success

error setting MTRR (base = 0xc0000000, size = 0x08000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

```

Und hier ist die xinitrc von root:

```
tuxilo linux # cat /root/.xinitrc                                         

#!/bin/sh                                                                 

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap      

sysresources=/etc/X11/xinit/Xresources

sysmodmap=/etc/X11/xinit/Xmodmap      

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap    

fi                        

if [ -f "$userresources" ]; then

    xrdb -merge "$userresources"

fi

if [ -f "$usermodmap" ]; then

    xmodmap "$usermodmap"    

fi                           

# start some nice programs

if [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

        command="`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

else

        failsafe="yes"

fi

if [ -d /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d ] ; then

        for f in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/* ; do

                [ -x "$f" ] && . "$f"

        done

        unset f

fi

if [ -n "$failsafe" ]; then

        twm &

        xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

        xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

        xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

        exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

else

        exec "startkde"

fi

```

Der user hat keine .xinitrc. Root kann X doch auch nutzen, war das auf meinen Kisten nicht immer automatisch so? Hatte ich da etwas extra konfiguriert? Brauche ich einen framebuffer? Ich dachte mit dem radeon sei die grafik erschlagen - wenn es läuft... Oder muss beides konfiguriert werden?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..nein, du musst natürlich keinen framebuffer nutzen wenn du nicht magst...

Nungut, dann erstelle dir doch als User eine xinitrc , soweit ich mitbekommen habe hattest du doch XFCE installiert, oder?

Wenn ja, 

```
$ echo "exec startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc

$ startx
```

 Wie schaut die Fehlermeldung dann aus?

 *Quote:*   

> Der user hat keine .xinitrc. Root kann X doch auch nutzen, war das auf meinen Kisten nicht immer automatisch so? Hatte ich da etwas extra konfiguriert?

 Bitte bitte nicht als root! (ich kenne keinen triftigen Grund X als root starten zu müssen...)

----------

## uhai

Ok, .xinitrc für user erstellt - allerdings mit "exec "startkde"", auf das Ding soll KDE. XFCE4 läuft auf dem alten Gericom...

Fehler bleibt wie oben gepostet.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm..ich vermute das es mit an dem  *Quote:*   

> (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

 liegen könnte, vermutlich passt da die Kernel Konfiguration noch nicht ganz.

PS. magst du in deinen oberen Beiträgen nicht mal die code-tags in Ordnung bringen?!,

die Log Dateien sind so doch sehr schlecht lesbar...

----------

## uhai

Die Code-Tags habe ich schon 3-mal von Hand korrigiert, er schmeisst die Dinger immer wieder durcheinander. Anscheinend ist die Xorg.0.log zu lang. Auch aufteilen auf mehrere Abschnitte habe ich schon probiert.

/dev/fb0 - ist das ebenfalls frambuffer? Dann entferne ich die mal komplett aus dem Kernel, oder?

uhai

----------

## uhai

/dev/fb0 ist eine framebuffer-Adresse. Ich habe jetzt in der make.conf vesafb entfernt, im Kernel alle FB-Karten deaktiviert. Lediglich der generelle Support für Fb ist als Modul erhalten, den kann ich nicht abschalten (?).

Dann reboot, login als user und startx mit dem gleichen Ergebnis wie bisher...

Auch startkde versagt, "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect so X server"...

ratlos...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/fb0 ist eine framebuffer-Adresse. Ich habe jetzt in der make.conf vesafb entfernt, im Kernel alle FB-Karten deaktiviert. Lediglich der generelle Support für Fb ist als Modul erhalten, den kann ich nicht abschalten (?).

 du versuchst es immer noch mit einer xorg.conf   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Nochmals: das ist aktuell nicht nötig! Alles was du darin setzt erschwert zZt nur die Fehlersuche! Sichere die doch bite bitte erst mal weg!

Magst du es sonst nicht doch mal mit dem Framebuffer via KMS versuchen? evtl. bringt es auch das bemängelte "/dev/fb0" mit...

Du brauchst dafür im Kernel: 

```
Device Drivers --->

    Generic Driver Options --->

        <*> Userspace firmware loading support

            [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

    Graphics support --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

            <*> ATI Radeon

    [*] Staging drivers --->

        [ ] Exclude Staging drivers from being built

            [*] Enable modesetting on radeon by default
```

Nimm dann aber bitte noch das "mtrr:4" aus deiner Kernelzeile raus.

/edit: Und lass es bitte erst mal mit "startkde" , das kann so nicht funktionieren!

aktuell solltest du es mit der erstellten xinitrc via "startx" versuchen (und bitte als User)

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> du versuchst es immer noch mit einer xorg.conf  
> 
> Nochmals: das ist aktuell nicht nötig! Alles was du darin setzt erschwert zZt nur die Fehlersuche! Sichere die doch bite bitte erst mal weg!
> 
> 

 

Sorry, das stimmt nicht, guckst Du:

```
tuxilo ~ # locate xorg.conf

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.example

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt

/var/cache/man/cat5/xorg.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.bz2

/root/xorg.conf.new

```

Auf dem Laptop gibt es keine xorg.conf! Ich habe zwischendurch einmal statt "startx" "X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf.alt" ausprobiert, aber absichtlich keine xorg.conf erstellt. Anscheinend verwendet der x-server irgendwelche Standardeinstellungen. Woher die kommen weiss ich nicht.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Magst du es sonst nicht doch mal mit dem Framebuffer via KMS versuchen? evtl. bringt es auch das bemängelte "/dev/fb0" mit...
> 
> Du brauchst dafür im Kernel: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, wenn es uns weiterbringt. 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nimm dann aber bitte noch das "mtrr:4" aus deiner Kernelzeile raus.

 

Mache ich auch, dann rebot und weiter mit neuem Kernel....

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> /edit: Und lass es bitte erst mal mit "startkde" , das kann so nicht funktionieren!
> 
> aktuell solltest du es mit der erstellten xinitrc via "startx" versuchen (und bitte als User)

 

startkde war ja nur ein Versuch (in der Hoffnung auf eine andere Fehlermeldung) startx mache ich nur noch mit meinem neuen user, .xinitrc enthält 

```
exec "startkde"
```

, aber das wäre dann ja ok, oder?

ok, here we go:

Schrift ist kleiner nach reboot, Fehler nach startx (als user) ein anderer:

```
tuxilo ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log                                          

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #11 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 30 23:27:17 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                               

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                     

                                                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                   

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                       

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                           

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                             

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                        

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 30 23:48:48 2009                         

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0                                                                     

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                    

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                          

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                              

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                            

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                         

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                 

(--) using VT number 7                                                                       

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:1734:10b0 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072    

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                         

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---                                                 

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                               

                Driver  "ati"                                                                

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                               

                Device  "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                       

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                              

                Driver  "vesa"                                                               

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                              

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                      

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                             

                Driver  "fbdev"                                                              

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                             

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                     

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "ServerLayout"                                                               

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"                                     

                Screen  "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                                       

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                                      

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                                     

        EndSection                                                                           

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---
```

```
(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"                                                   

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)                                           

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                           

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".                         

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)                                          

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                          

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".                        

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)                                         

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                         

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".                       

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                            

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                        

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.       

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.      

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)          

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel                                              

(II) System resource ranges:                                                       

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                        

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                      

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                    

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                 

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                        

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                      

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                   

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                         

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                               

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                         

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                 

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                      

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                         

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                        

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "ati"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so                           

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so                        

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so                          

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.1                                 

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so                         

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
```

```
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:                                       

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),         

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),                                

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),        

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,         

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),                      

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),                        

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),                        

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,         

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,                 

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),                

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,      

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),       

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),                                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),          

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),              

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),                       

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),                                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),                                   

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),                                     

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),               

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),             

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),                   

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),             

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),                            

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),           

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),       

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),           

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),         

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,             

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,                                    

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),                       

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),                  

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),       

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),                            

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),                                          

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),         

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,             

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,             

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,                      

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,           

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,                         

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                        

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,             

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,                  

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,         

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,       

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,             

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,                

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,                  

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,              

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,                

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,               

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,                  

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,           

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,                      

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,      

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,      

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,                             

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,                             

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),                    

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,               

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,            

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),                           

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,         

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,                    

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,                       

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),                                 

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,                            

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],                 

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),                    

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,                   

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,                 

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,         

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,                       

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,      

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,                  

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,               

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,                 

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,                

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,               

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,           

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,                   

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,                                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,                           

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                    

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,      

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,                         

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,                             

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                    

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880                                        

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                          

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev                                          

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                             

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                         

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) FBDEV(1): using default device

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ob das "open ACPI failed" der entschiedende Hinweis ist? Ist das nicht eine Energiesparfunktion?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Oh.. Sorry  :Exclamation: 

das mit der xorg.conf hatte ich Falsch gelesen...(mein Fehler!)

...............................................................................................

zum Thema:  *Quote:*   

> Fatal server error:
> 
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

  Puh..., ansonsten schaut die X Log doch schon sehr gut aus..., aber was es damit nun auf sich hat..  :Question: 

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ob das "open ACPI failed" der entschiedende Hinweis ist? Ist das nicht eine Energiesparfunktion?

 Nein, das glaub ich eigentlich eher nicht..

aber teste es, gib es ihm...  :Wink:  

```
# emerge -av sys-power/acpid

# rc-update add acpid boot
```

 hiernach am besten ein "reboot"

PS: könntest du mal deine aktuelle Kernel .config posten!?

zb via "gnopaster" Service

```
# emerge -av app-text/gnopaster
```

 

```
$ zcat /proc/config.gz | gnopaster
```

und dann hier die Ausgegebene Adresse hier posten.

/edit: Rechtschreibung

----------

## uhai

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zum Thema:  *Quote:*   Fatal server error:
> 
> Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices  Puh..., ansonsten schaut die X Log doch schon sehr gut aus..., aber was es damit nun auf sich hat.. 

 

Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen...

 *Quote:*   

> Nein, das glaub ich eigentlich eher nicht..
> 
> aber teste es, gib es ihm...  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, habe ich gemacht...

 *Quote:*   

> PS: könntest du mal deine aktuelle Kernel .config posten!?
> 
> zb via "gnopaster" Service
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wieder etwas neues gelernt   :Smile: 

hier ist die Ausgabe:

http://nopaste.info/97f4de76aa.html

Test mit User ergibt in Xorg.0.log:

```
tuxilo ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux tuxilo 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #11 SMP PREEMPT Wed Dec 30 23:27:17 CET 2009 x86_64                                                                               

Build Date: 22 December 2009  07:12:21PM                                                     

                                                                                             

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                   

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                       

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                           

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                             

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                        

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 31 11:01:08 2009                         

(II) Loader magic: 0xde0                                                                     

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                                    

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                          

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                              

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                            

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                                         

(II) Loader running on linux                                                                 

(--) using VT number 7                                                                       

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:7145:1734:10b0 ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xb0100000/65536, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072    

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)                                         

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---                                                 

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                               

                Driver  "ati"                                                                

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                               

                Device  "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                       

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                              

                Driver  "vesa"                                                               

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                              

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                      

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Device"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                             

                Driver  "fbdev"                                                              

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "Screen"                                                                     

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                             

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                     

        EndSection                                                                           

        Section "ServerLayout"                                                               

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"                                     

                Screen  "Builtin Default ati Screen 0"                                       

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"                                      

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"                                     

        EndSection                                          
```

```
(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---                                                   

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"                                                   

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0" (0)                                           

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default ati Device 0"                                           

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default ati Screen 0".                         

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)                                          

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"                                          

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".                        

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)                                         

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"                                                     

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"                                         

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".                       

        Using a default monitor configuration.                                               

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                            

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                 

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                        

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                        

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.       

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.      

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                                  

(II) System resource ranges:                                                       

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                        

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                        

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                      

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                            

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                    

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                 

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                        

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                      

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                   

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                         

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                               

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                         

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(==) AIGLX enabled                                                                 

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                      

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                       

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                      

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                         

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                        

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                             

(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                        

(II) LoadModule: "ati"                                                             

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so            
```

```
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                         

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"                                                          

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so                        

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 6.12.4                                

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"                                                            

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so                          

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                        

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.2.1                                 

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                           

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"                                                           

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so                         

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1                                 

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0                                 

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets:                                       

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE), ATI FireMV 2400 (PCI),         

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),                                

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),        

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE), ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136,         

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137, ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),                      

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),                        

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),                        

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,         

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237,                 

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP),                

        ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336, ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,      

        ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),       

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),             

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP), ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP),        

        ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),          

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),                                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),                                      

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),          

        ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),                                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),      

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),              

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),                       

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),                                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),                          

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),                                   

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),                                   

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),                                     

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon QD (AGP),               

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),             

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),                   

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI),             

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI), ATI ES1000 515E (PCI),                    

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),                                

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),                            

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),           

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),       

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE),           

        ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),         

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),                                     

        ATI Radeon X550XTX 5657 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,             

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,                                    

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),            

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),                    

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),                       

        ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),                  

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),                                         

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),                                       

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP),                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),                                  

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),                                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),                                       

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),       

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),                            

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),                                          

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE),                                      

        ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE),        

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),                                        

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),         

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X1800,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800,                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300,             

        ATI Mobility FireGL V7100, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,             

        ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Radeon X1800,                      

        ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,           

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,                         

        ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                        

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1300,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300,             

        ATI RV505, ATI RV505, ATI FireGL V3300, ATI FireGL V3350,                  

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550,         

        ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,       

        ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X2300,                         

        ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,             

        ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit, ATI Radeon X1600,                

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5200, ATI Mobility Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1600,                      

        ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro, ATI FireGL V3400,                           

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5250, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700,                      

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT, ATI FireGL V5200,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Radeon X2300HD,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,                  

        ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1900,                      

        ATI AMD Stream Processor, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950,              

        ATI RV560, ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI RV560,                

        ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570, ATI RV570, ATI FireGL V7400,               

        ATI RV560, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI RV560,                  

        ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834, ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835,           

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200,                      

        ATI Radeon X1200, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740, ATI RS740M, ATI RS740,      

        ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT,      

        ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600, ATI FireGL V7600,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,                             

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2,                             

        ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL),                    

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850, ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2,               

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro RV770, AMD FireStream 9270,            

        AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),                           

        ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,                      

        ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI FirePro M7750,         

        ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,                    

        ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,                       

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP),                                 

        ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,                            

        ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],                 

        ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),                    

        ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,                   

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,                 

        ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4770,         

        ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT,                       

        ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro, ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000,      

        ATI RV610, ATI Radeon HD 2350, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400, ATI RADEON E2400, ATI RV610,                  

        ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,                             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,                            

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI RV670,                                 

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2,               

        ATI Radeon HD3870 X2, ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3850,                 

        ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170, ATI Radeon HD 4550,                

        ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,                    

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series, ATI FirePro RG220, ATI RV630,             

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,               

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,           

        ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,                   

        ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,                                   

        ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon RV710,                  

        ATI Radeon HD 3470, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430,                           

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                    

        ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI Radeon HD 3450,                

        ATI FirePro V3700, ATI FireMV 2450, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI FireMV 2260,      

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,                         

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,                             

        ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650,                       

        ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, ATI Mobility FireGL V5700,                    

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5725, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                    

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics, ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics,                     

        ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,          

        ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI RS880                                        

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa                                          

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev                                          

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                             

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:                         

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                        

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                    

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                    

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                    

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) FBDEV(1): using default device

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Kann es sein, dass fbdevhw, vesa und fbdev sich um den gleichen busID streiten? Wieso habe ich überhaupt drei Module? Und zwei mit einem Fallback auf "old probe method"?

Das hat mir Google ausgespuckt:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/fatal-server-error-cannot-run-in-framebuffer-mode.-270837/

Leider findet bash xorgconf nach wie vor nicht... Muss das separat installiert werden? Ich dachte, es gehört zu x-server?

uhai

----------

## firefly

welche xorg-version und ati-drivers version verwendest du?

Und möchtest du KMS (Kernel Mode Settings) verwenden oder nicht?

Wenn der x-server keine xorg.conf findet, wird eine version verwendet, welche fest im x-server eingebaut ist.

----------

## uhai

xorg-server: 1.6.5-r1

xf86-video-ati: 6.12.4

Oder wären xf86-video-radeonhd 1.3.0 oder ati-drivers 9.11 besser?

Zum Kernel Mode Setting habe ich das hier gefunden:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA

Geht das auch mit der Radeon Mobility X1400?

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> xorg-server: 1.6.5-r1
> 
> xf86-video-ati: 6.12.4
> 
> Zum Kernel Mode Setting habe ich das hier gefunden:
> ...

 

Ja das geht. Die benötigte kernel Konfiguration für >= 2.6.31 wurde hier ja schon gepostet.

Damit der xorg mit dem radeon kms modul funktioniert benötigst du einen neueren xf86-video-ati Treiber, welcher aber noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde. Du müsstest aus dem quell repos den Treiber installieren, welches aber auch eine noch nicht freigegebene version von mesa und libdrm benötigt. (ebuilds sind im x11 overlay enthalten)

Eventuell funktioniert es mit dem radeonhd Treiber.

Du kannst aber auch den installierten radeon Treiber ohne KMS verwenden. Dazu musst du dem kernel beim Start  *Quote:*   

> radeon.modeset=0

  übergeben, damit KMS deaktiviert wird.

Und am besten erstellst du eine einfache xorg.conf, in dem nur der radeon treiber konfiguriert ist für die Grafikkarte, ohne irgentwelche zusätzlichen Parameter/Optionen für den treiber.

Eventuell kommen sich die verschiedenen Treiber in die quere, welche in der buildin Fassung der xorg.conf verwendet werden.

----------

## uhai

Hm,

da ist der Hase anscheinend begraben...

Mit KMS laufe ich in blocks... ohne erhalte ich den schon bekannten mtrr-Fehler.

Um KMS zu nutzen habe ich diesen Fred als Vorlage genutzt: http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=126945&s=55f7a12e8e0618e049a4ee9c08542c8976f92c0c#post126945

Bei emerge mesa-9999 taucht ein Block auf - xorg-server-1.6.5-r1 ist im Weg. Beim Versuch einen neueren zu holen scheitere ich. Der Block:

```
 emerge -p =mesa-9999

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-9999 [7.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 [1.0.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-9999 [7.5.2] USE="gallium%* xcb* (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-nouveau% -svga%"

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-9999)

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.7 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7" is blocking media-libs/mesa-9999)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.5-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/mesa-9999', 'merge') pulled in by

    =mesa-9999

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

xorg-Server hat auch eine Menge Abhängigkeiten:

```
tuxilo ~ # emerge -p xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-9999 [7.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-9999 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-9999 [1.6]   

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fixesproto-9999 [4.0]    

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-9999 [1.1.2]

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3          

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-9999)                                                                

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-9999 [1.5.1]                                            

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1                                                         

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99 ("<x11-libs/libXi-1.2.99" is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-9999)                                                                                   

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/recordproto-9999 [1.13.2]                                          

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3                                                       

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2 ("<x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.99.2" is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-9999)                                                                          

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-9999 [2.2.2]                                      

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2                                                    

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1 ("<x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.99.1" is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-9999)                                                               

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-9999 [1.6.5-r1]                                         

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99 ("<x11-libs/libXext-1.0.99" is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-9999)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-9999', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xextproto-9999', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-9999', 'merge')

    >=x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.99.1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/fixesproto-9999', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Alles 9999er... wie bekomme ich das Zeug wieder aus dem System, wenns nicht Läuft?

uhai

PS: Prosit Neujahr! Ein zufriedenes 2010 für alle Gentooer... und alle anderen

----------

## uhai

Jetzt läufts...

Also zuerst Dank an Josef.95 - zwei der Kernel-Settings hatte ich verpasst. 

Dann Dank an firefly, der mir bestäätigt hat, dass der radeon-treiber laufen müßte. (Sonst hätte ich doch aufgegeben)

Den KMS-Trick habe ich jetzt nicht probiert. Die vielen 9999er waren mir suspekt   :Laughing: 

Also alles wieder maskiert und deinstalliert. Dann System auf xf86-Treiber geprüft und alles ausser radeon heruntergeworfen. (war doch inzwischen einiges)

revdep-rebuild - alles wird gut  - und siehe da, startx läuft...

Danke für Eure Hilfe & Geduld. Ich versprecheauch, künftig nur noch nvidia-Karten zu verwenden, dass habe ich bisher immer hinbekommen   :Very Happy: 

uhai

----------

## cryptosteve

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich versprecheauch, künftig nur noch nvidia-Karten zu verwenden, dass habe ich bisher immer hinbekommen   

 

Hat hier schon einer INTEL gesagt?  :Smile: 

----------

